# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Best/Cheapest material to line my garage workshop walls

## justonething

One of my projects is to line my garage walls properly so that I can hang cupboards, shelves properly. I have a 3 car garage that I want to turn into a workshop. It is a double brick garage. I am planning to line the garage wall with either plywood or floor boards. I've been searching for cheap 2nd hand floor board but I haven't found anything cheaper than new pine 140 x 19 board that I can get for $1.10 p/Lm. Do you guys think pine floor boards are a good choice and is there a cheaper alternative? I live in the SE melb area.

----------


## shauck

If you go to a joinery shop/factory, they will have pallets of cheap mdf sheets used for various things. If you ask them nicely they might sell you some.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It'd be cheaper to use the right fasteners and fixing techniques for fitment of cupboards or shelves.   
You'll have to get it sorted for floorboards or ply anyway otherwise you risk both the lining _AND_ the shelf crashing onto the car anyway....

----------


## Compleat Amateu

In my game, everything is a balance between: TimeCostQuality 
An you can't have all 3 .. not ever ...  and getting 2 to line up in't that simple either.  So which do you most (or least) want?

----------


## barney118

Hanging cupboards and shelves on walls requires decent fixing, or building of a structure.
Lining is aesthetic, insulating, being a garage, you also need to consider moisture, even double brick, do you know if plastic membrane is under the slab?  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## justonething

A little bit more background. We've been at our current address for 20 years and and during this time I've collected a number of tools and other bits and pieces. I've been wanting to have more bench space and utilize the walls more effectively, A number of years ago, I watched two episodes of the New Yankee Workshop on fitting out of a garage workshop (New Yankee Workshop - Featuring the Craftsmanship of Master Carpenter Norm Abram) and I've been sold on his idea ever since. Lining the wall with materials that are solid will allow me to mount my fixtures at just about anywhere . It also allows me to easily wire in bench height power points at 1 power point per metre horizontally.    

> It'd be cheaper to use the right fasteners and fixing techniques for fitment of cupboards or shelves.   
> You'll have to get it sorted for floorboards or ply anyway otherwise you risk both the lining _AND_ the shelf crashing onto the car anyway....

    Cupboards will be hung via a pair of beveled cleats, one screwed to the timber lined wall and the other screwed to the cupboard. Shelves can also be hung via brackets.   

> In my game, everything is a balance between: TimeCostQuality  
> An you can't have all 3 .. not ever ... and getting 2 to line up in't that simple either. So which do you most (or least) want?

   Time would be the least important variable. I don't really need to have a particular time frame to complete the project. Although I would like to purchase most the materials needed in one go.   

> Hanging cupboards and shelves on walls requires decent fixing, or building of a structure.
> Lining is aesthetic, insulating, being a garage, you also need to consider moisture, even double brick, do you know if plastic membrane is under the slab?  
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

  The garage is dry and there is no moisture problem. However, water has seeped through external walls twice at times of extremely heavy storms when my backyard was 150mm under water. Will need to seal the walls with some sort of Sika water proofing.

----------


## shauck

Will you not be battening the brick walls with some framing timber first? This is what barney118 is getting at I think. Fixing heavy cupboards to a lining and then weighting them with tools could lead to failure. 
If time is not a problem then the extra few bucks to do it this way will ensure that it's safe and solid and you can also insulate, protect lining from moisture.

----------


## justonething

> Will you not be battening the brick walls with some framing timber first? This is what barney118 is getting at I think. Fixing heavy cupboards to a lining and then weighting them with tools could lead to failure. 
> If time is not a problem then the extra few bucks to do it this way will ensure that it's safe and solid and you can also insulate, protect lining from moisture.

   Definitely battening brick walls, I am relying on the cavity created to run cables for the new power points :Smilie:

----------

